# Ordnance Survey



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

As an ex sparks with little knowledge of navigation, one thing has always puzzled me.

When Lat/Long had been the norm for hundreds of years, why, when the OS Grid was being set up, did they opt for Eastings/Northings ?

Is there a plausible reason ?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

The section marked "Introduction" in the link below explains quite well.

It's about ease of use..............metres versus angular measurement.

http://www.nps.gov/nr/publications/bulletins/nrb28/


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Sparkie2182*

Puzzle solved. Thank you very much.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Welcome.

S2182


----------

